# Engine cuts out



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

My recently rebuilt '94 Altima dies when letting off the gas, like on a freeway off-ramp. The idle is usually fine, just had the leaky intake manifold gasket repaired. Anyone had this problem before? I occasionally hear a slight hissing sound near the Idle Air Control valve. Thanks.


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

ddireen said:


> My recently rebuilt '94 Altima dies when letting off the gas, like on a freeway off-ramp. The idle is usually fine, just had the leaky intake manifold gasket repaired. Anyone had this problem before? I occasionally hear a slight hissing sound near the Idle Air Control valve. Thanks.



a friend of mine had that problem. He had a leak after the MAF, intake. The air was escaping into the atmosphere. He ghetto rigged it w/some tape and it fixed the problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks.
What's a MAF?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

mass air flow sensor


----------

